# Do villagers actually keep gifted clothes after a trade?



## telluric (May 1, 2020)

I'm curious if this is still a thing! I know when people are advertising villagers for auctions/trades etc. they mention them being original (not having gifted clothing, etc.) Have you experienced villagers wearing clothing you didn't give them, or does moving to a new island "reset" them so to speak?


----------



## Miyukki (May 1, 2020)

Some of mine still wear the clothes given to them by their former owner uhh, villager friend >o>
One of them even mentioned the name of the person who gave them the shirt xD


----------



## telluric (May 1, 2020)

Miyukki said:


> Some of mine still wear the clothes given to them by their former owner uhh, villager friend >o>
> One of them even mentioned the name of the person who gave them the shirt xD


Wow, I kind of thought that it would reset them as I hadnt had this experience. I'm kind of annoyed that you can't reset their clothes -- ive given marina a pretty ugly shirt that I wish she would stop wearing!!


----------



## Miyukki (May 1, 2020)

telluric said:


> Wow, I kind of thought that it would reset them as I hadnt had this experience. I'm kind of annoyed that you can't reset their clothes -- ive given marina a pretty ugly shirt that I wish she would stop wearing!!


Yeah I often regret gifting certain clothes too xD I think they'd look cute on them but when they put them on.. ugh xD


----------



## dino (May 1, 2020)

they do and it is completely annoying tbh. their houses reset so i am not sure why not their clothes

i respect people wanting to give them what they want but also......why, just for example...... give eunice a hot dog costume in the first place and then why,,, sell her to....me with that in her closet


----------



## nammie (May 1, 2020)

Neither their houses or clothes reset as far as I can tell. I adopted rudy from someone and when he moved in he had 2 fish in his house and wore a hat that was def gifted lol


----------



## Everdeen (May 1, 2020)

I believe if you talk to Isabella it resets them a bit : o


----------



## telluric (May 1, 2020)

nammie said:


> Neither their houses or clothes reset as far as I can tell. I adopted rudy from someone and when he moved in he had 2 fish in his house and wore a hat that was def gifted lol


Man, I thought at least the house reset. That sucks!! Man, I know its not a "glitch" so its not likely that there will be an implemented change (i.e. in the future talking to isabelle about their clothes fully resets their wardrobe). At least now i know to never give villagers gifts unless I fully intend to keep them..


----------



## DinoTown (May 1, 2020)

Twiggy owns a pink dress, when I talked to her while she was wearing it one time, she mentioned that it was given to her by her former _neighbour._ I'm not complaining, she's hella cute in it


----------



## th8827 (May 1, 2020)

Miyukki said:


> Yeah I often regret gifting certain clothes too xD I think they'd look cute on them but when they put them on.. ugh xD


I usually test out a piece of clothing on Harv’s island before gifting it. It helps me make informed gifting decisions.


----------



## nammie (May 1, 2020)

telluric said:


> Man, I thought at least the house reset. That sucks!! Man, I know its not a "glitch" so its not likely that there will be an implemented change (i.e. in the future talking to isabelle about their clothes fully resets their wardrobe). At least now i know to never give villagers gifts unless I fully intend to keep them..


Its been like this since acnl (didnt play online for any before that one so not sure on previous installments), so unfortunately it probably wont be changed haha

I think you CAN talk to isabelle right now if theyre wearing like a horrible qr design shirt, and itll change it to like a blank white one, but it wont get rid of shirts in their wardrobe or anything


----------



## Violit (May 1, 2020)

I didn't realise they kept them! I wanted to give Coco something one day and handed her a baseball uniform that came from a balloon.

She's on my friend's island right now and he's mentioned she keeps talking about me and wearing the baseball uniform and it's honestly the cutest thing I've heard.


----------



## voltairenism (May 1, 2020)

This is very annoying, I normally give my villagers to someone when I move them out, but I had to void Bangle because I gifted her so much stuff lol Although she looks awesome on everything I gave her, but maybe it would annoy whoever adopted her...


----------



## Madrox6 (May 1, 2020)

I would love an option where you can visit a villager's home, open their wardrobe, and suggest a piece of clothing to toss. It's not just an issue with adopting villagers. Once Sheldon asked me to deliver a gift to Kidd, and it was a dress. I even told Kidd that it didn't really suit him, and he still wore it all the time haha -_-


----------



## Luella (May 1, 2020)

I gave away Merengue for free not tok long ago. I at least gave her red/pink clothes that suited her. Reading this thread makes me feel better.


----------



## authorteddy (May 22, 2020)

This thread makes me feel better, haha. I gave Annalise really nice clothes and knowing they went with her to her adopted home makes feel better about spending the money on her clothes. I don't gift my neighbors throw away clothes. I pick out clothes that fit them and I think would look good.


----------



## Lattecakes (May 22, 2020)

This thread has been helpful as I didn't know this about villagers. We should get an option to reset their homes and wardrobe. I will even pay Tom Nook for that option  Maybe if we all bother Nintendo about it, it can happen! Like what happened on Bunny Day with the bunmh balloon spawn rate lolol.


----------



## Aliya (May 22, 2020)

Yes they keep their clothes. They also keep any clothes gifted to them from other villagers which is kind of annoying too.

Reporting to Isabelle seems to do nothing permanently. I really hope they fix it since some of villagers I had previously living on my island were gifted really ugly stuff that took forever to get rid of once they moved to my island. If I ever have a villager I'm on the fence about, I try to not gift them anything in case I end up letting them leave so the next person who adopts them doesn't get stuck with what I gave them.


----------

